# New to the forum..and turning. Here's what I've made so far..



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

This was the first bowl made for a very special person that likes purple so I made it out of purpleheart!



This has been my biggest project so far...made out of 4 pieces of black maple. I love black maple!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2014)

Terry - Thanks for posting. Feel free to use full size images instead of thumbnails. In fact it is recommended. You did a great job posting them though.
For someone who claims to be a new turner you have some pretty developed skills! Great job on both pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Scott! Some of my friends are telling me to quit my day job and persue this full-time (if only it would pay for my insurance)


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice looking turnings !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 9, 2014)

This ain't his first rodeo. Those are great. Great job. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice looking turns. 




Terry Summerville said:


> Some of my friends are telling me to quit my day job and persue this full-time.


That's because they don't know how hard it is to make a living as a turner. Or a woodworker. Or any kind of artist. Being talented and good enough is not ever usually the problem. If you want to try to go full time "ease" into it and it will happen if and when it's suppose to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> Thanks Scott! Some of my friends are telling me to quit my day job and persue this full-time (if only it would pay for my insurance)




I just wish my friends would pull out that cha-ching.....


Really like that platter you made there, if you get the chance, could you post more photo's of it and maybe tell us the finish and joints used to make it(you said four pieces of timber)?




Scott (nice stuff) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice turns Terry, thanks for showing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I just wish my friends would pull out that cha-ching.....
> 
> 
> Really like that platter you made there, if you get the chance, could you post more photo's of it and maybe tell us the finish and joints used to make it(you said four pieces of timber)?
> ...



Thanks Scott,
I will be visiting the gift recipient in a couple weeks..if I remember I will take a couple more pics and post them for you. Yes it was turned out of 4 pieces.. 1 the base, 2 the spindle, 3 the 2.5 inch piece between between the bowl and spindle, 4 the bowl on top. It stands roughly 11" tall overall and has a 9" bowl.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> This ain't his first rodeo. Those are great. Great job. Thanks for sharing.



Lol Kevin, 
I've been into woodworking since I was really young..only started turning a year ago.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

Top view of the compote bowl





Pen




Can anyone identify the wood used in that pen? I bought one of those grab bag deals and really like that one...I want more!!


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

Another pen


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 9, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> Lol Kevin,
> I've been into woodworking since I was really young..only started turning a year ago.



See.......I told you this wasn't his first rodeo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

A few small ambrosia maple bowls


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 9, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> See.......I told you this wasn't his first rodeo.



Lmao


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh...something I have to add that wasn't mentioned previously. These were all turned using only skew chisels, 5/8" & 1". I've tried other chisels, and even paid $80 for a finish chisel, but I'm just not comfortable using them and not happy with their results.


----------



## WoodLove (Mar 11, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> Top view of the compote bowl
> 
> View attachment 44949
> 
> ...


 if it had a smell that reminded ya of pickles it might be bocote....... that's what bocote reminds me of when I turn it....... just like desert ironwood when heated up by sanding smells like burnt popcorn...... lol


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 11, 2014)

WoodLove said:


> if it had a smell that reminded ya of pickles it might be bocote....... that's what bocote reminds me of when I turn it....... just like desert ironwood when heated up by sanding smells like burnt popcorn...... lol



Hmmm...I don't remember any unusual smells, aside from normal wood.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 12, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> Oh...something I have to add that wasn't mentioned previously. These were all turned using only skew chisels, 5/8" & 1". I've tried other chisels, and even paid $80 for a finish chisel, but I'm just not comfortable using them and not happy with their results.


Geeze man! A skew! That is a tool some veterans still shy from. Awesome work!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 12, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Geeze man! A skew! That is a tool some veterans still shy from. Awesome work!!!



Thanks Greg, I realized after seeing a couple videos on YouTube demonstrating entire projects done with a skew that it wasn't exactly normal...Lol! Btw...YouTube is where I learned how to turn...Capt Eddie is a trip! Oh...and I'm left handed...doing the inside of bowls is interesting...I just park my butt up on the lathe! Hahaha


----------

